# nursing home visits by physican



## nishwitzp (Sep 30, 2010)

what is the correct coding for a physcian visit to the skilled nursing home facility to see a pt who is considered "custodial status". I am mainley concerned which place of service code(s) to use for Medicare Part B billing, but would welcome feedback on CPT codes as well.  Also is there a modifier if he sees multiple pts on the same day.


----------



## ASH527 (Oct 1, 2010)

*nursing visit*

the place of service for skilled nsg facility is 31 and for the physician visit if its a new pt to the physician 99304 99306 and established visit 99307 - 99310


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 1, 2010)

nishwitzp said:


> what is the correct coding for a physcian visit to the skilled nursing home facility to see a pt who is considered "custodial status". I am mainley concerned which place of service code(s) to use for Medicare Part B billing, but would welcome feedback on CPT codes as well.  Also is there a modifier if he sees multiple pts on the same day.



CMS POS Codes:

https://146.123.140.205/PlaceofServiceCodes/03_POSDatabase.asp#TopOfPage


----------

